# Augustine on Psalms? Two versions?



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2006)

Is there a difference between Augustine's Exposition of the Psalms as published in the Church Fathers set and the Latin in Migne? The Latin seems quite a bit more extensive. I'm comparing comments on Psalm 104:4 and the Church Fathers has a squib but the Latin seems to have much more comment.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2006)

Nevermind. The edition in the fathers was edited down from 6 to 1 volumes so is condensed.
From the preface: "The delightful task of editing these Enarrations, which was what I undertook, became, indeed, a very painful one when the general editor informed me that the whole work must be comprised in a single volume of the series. This allowed but one hundred pages to each one of the six volumes of the Oxford translation."


----------



## DTK (Oct 21, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Is there a difference between Augustine's Exposition of the Psalms as published in the Church Fathers set and the Latin in Migne? The Latin seems quite a bit more extensive. I'm comparing comments on Psalm 104:4 and the Church Fathers has a squib but the Latin seems to have much more comment.


The answer is yes. If you want the best and equally extensive translation, you need to get New City Press' six volumes of Augustine on the Psalms.
http://www.newcitypress.com/productslist.aspx?CategoryID=1&selection=0

DTK


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2006)

Chris, here are the 6 volumes in a recent English translation:

http://www.wtsbooks.com/search-exec/search_term/QXVndXN0aW5lIFBzYWxtcw==/page_num/1

They're available in both paperback and hardback. 

http://www.wtsbooks.com/category-exec/category_id/239/nm/Augustine
Here you'll find the rest of the series.

Thanks for this thread. I never bothered looking at these editions of Augustine as I thought they were already contained in the Fathers set.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2006)

DTK said:


> The answer is yes. If you want the best and equally extensive translation, you need to get New City Press' six volumes of Augustine on the Psalms.
> http://www.newcitypress.com/productslist.aspx?CategoryID=1&selection=0
> 
> DTK


 
Doh! Simulataneous post.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2006)

David and Chris, thanks. I found the New City editions while trying to figure this out. I also never realized how much text the Church Father's version of Augustine on the Psalms was lacking. I'm simply citing the migne v37 (this was a reference in one of Gillespie's sermons; I realized something was wrong when the passage in quesiton was so short and didn't match the Latin and translation snippet I had).


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 21, 2006)

Does this mean that most of Augustine's works in the Fathers is edited? It looks like there are a lot more homilies and anti-pelagian writings in the works New City Press offers.


----------



## DTK (Oct 21, 2006)

PresReformed said:


> Does this mean that most of Augustine's works in the Fathers is edited? It looks like there are a lot more homilies and anti-pelagian writings in the works New City Press offers.


Not so much edited as incomplete. New City Press is slowly making available a complete and fresh English translation of all of Augustine's works. Many of his sermons, treatises, and polemical works had never been translated into English. New City Press is a little over half-way in this project. Its translation of Augustine's works is presently on-going, which is why it's taking so long. 

DTK


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 21, 2006)

Are all the works that New City Press is doing more complete than the Fathers edition? In other words, which ones do I need to buy up now?


----------



## DTK (Oct 21, 2006)

PresReformed said:


> Are all the works that New City Press is doing more complete than the Fathers edition? In other words, which ones do I need to buy up now?


You can go here and figure it out for yourself. The charts are very helpful. Study the charts closely, and you'll see what I mean.

http://www.augustinian.villanova.edu/AugustinianStudies/dates.htm

DTK


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you David.


----------

